# Mashes Sands



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Hello board, been a long while. Hit up Mashes Sands this morning at about 9; 2 16" redfish, small croaker, a few small jacks, nothing great. Cast netted a fair amount of what seemed like small pilchards, worked pretty good. Got a great hit on a pole but my friend missed it, oh well. Another one ended up with the head eaten off, woulda love to known what hit it. Pretty slow day. Anybody have any luck up here lately?


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks for the report joe, at least you got out and caught a few fish!! sounds great.


----------



## ann (Apr 13, 2003)

*fishing from the pier*

were you fishing from the pier at mashes sands, or the beach, havent been there in a while, usally go to bald point but the water has been so dirty kinda scared, going today hopefully some luck. took my son on fri. to st.joe. no fishy luck, but caught a mess of crabs with a dip net off the beach, he had a blast. later


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Off the pier, never fish off the beach.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Glad to see your back fishing again Joe.

Good Luck


----------

